# Too nice to not dig!



## cannibalfromhannibal (May 3, 2013)

Took advantage of nicer than normal weather to go dig a new permission this Monday though Wednesday. Dug the side behind the stone rubble, reportedly a slave quarters, about this time last year. Dug some grand pontil shards like an emerald green scroll flask, teal cathedral pickles, meds, etc. Also a purple Ms. Allens Hair (glued back 80% of it), and a complete Crowleytown Mason, minus the very bottom. Only whole pontiled was a Grone & Durhold from Quincy, Il. and some smooth based Helmbolds. These were at the 8 foot level of a stone lined privy that had a strange anomaly. While nearing the bottom, I discovered the wall to the north (left in pic) on the property line was shorter than the other three sides. Also, the stones were considerably larger than the other sides. All the pontiled stuff was in the bottom 2 foot level, and while digging towards the "short" wall, I discovered there was glass UNDER the wall! I kept at it and first broken pontiled bottle was a C. Heimstreet hair in light cobalt! I began to remove some of the stones to proceed further north but quickly realized the danger potential and aborted the ill thought out plan. I revisited the Sanborn map and it showed what appeared to be a similar sized privy on the other side of the property line. Owner of the house I was digging claimed his and the neighbor's house were built the same time (1855) for 2 sisters who lived next door to each other for years. I was excited about the prospect of digging the other side but my friend informed me the neighbor in no way was about to give me permission. So I didn't try, until I couldn't stand it any more and began to practice my speech. I approached the door and knocked several times but no answer, even though I knew someone was home. This went on a couple more times with the same non-results. I finally noticed they were working in the front yard last week and stopped and gave my pitch and to my shock, got the permiss! He did warn me of having to move the gas line and to be careful when digging. I assured him I would take extra precautions, which I did. Turned out to be smack dab over the middle! Became more of a pain than I expected. He also was able to clear up the mystery of why anyone would divide two privies built at the same time with rocks so big I could barely roll them out of my way. Lifting them was out of the question. Apparently the wall went from alley to street and predated the privies!


----------



## cannibalfromhannibal (May 3, 2013)

Trying to resize pic with new format.....


----------



## cannibalfromhannibal (May 3, 2013)

End of day one at the 6' level, with my friend the gas line!


----------



## cannibalfromhannibal (May 3, 2013)

Not much to show for the amount of digging, but gets me off the couch!


----------



## cannibalfromhannibal (May 3, 2013)

Nearing the bottom at 9'.....


----------



## cannibalfromhannibal (May 3, 2013)

Out comes a Grone & Durhold with improved pontil.......


----------



## cannibalfromhannibal (May 3, 2013)

Total haul from day 2. The second soda was a nice W Hassinger & J Pettersson Mineral Water from St. Louis. Sadly, my shovel found it before I did and bashed up the lip. Ashame, ashame.......I hide my head now.......but in my defense, I did manage to dig up the pot lid and its base in perfect shape, and it's an early one from the 50's!


----------



## cannibalfromhannibal (May 3, 2013)

A closeup of the pot lid.....


----------



## cannibalfromhannibal (May 3, 2013)

Day three and not much to show for what was left.....about a third of the pit and one corner. I was telling my bucket man I could feel it there was one good bottle left in the corner. When he asked me where I felt it, I pounded my fist over my heart and said, "Right here in my heart!" Well, not 2 minutes later, this little gem with open pontil pops out at me and I was Jacked! A nice undamaged Dutcher's/ Dead Shot For Bed Bugs/ St Albans Vt. Saved the best for last!


----------



## cannibalfromhannibal (May 3, 2013)

Some cleaned up views.....


----------



## cannibalfromhannibal (May 3, 2013)

Another view....


----------



## cannibalfromhannibal (May 3, 2013)

one more.....


----------



## cannibalfromhannibal (May 3, 2013)

Total haul from day 3. Lots of digging for a small amount of glass but worth it. Can't wait for the next adventure......Jack


----------



## lil digger (May 3, 2013)

great dig!


----------



## cacarpetbagger (May 3, 2013)

Nice dig, thanks for sharing.


----------



## KBbottles (May 3, 2013)

Awesome post!  Thx for sharing and congrats!!!


----------



## tftfan (May 3, 2013)

Nice job ! Nice Pics ! Nice Bottles ! Nice Post ! []


----------



## surfaceone (May 3, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  cannibalfromhannibal
> 
> A closeup of the pot lid.....


----------



## ScottBSA (May 3, 2013)

Nice small haul.  My wife thinks the potlid is terrific.  I still think it is fantastic to think that something from the small town of St. Albans, Vermont could find its way to the small town of Hannibal, Missouri in probably the 1850's.  No over the road truckers, railroads and steam boats and horse and wagon.  Hope you can find more privies.

 Scott


----------



## cannibalfromhannibal (May 4, 2013)

Thanks Scott, got about half a dozen pre civil war sites lined up as soon as we dry out, somewhat.....and Surfaceone, is that code or am I supposed to trade my shovel for a golf bag? tried a search of your link/message but got a free golf bag ad? Jack


----------



## sandchip (May 4, 2013)

Great dig!


----------



## GACDIG (May 4, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  cannibalfromhannibal





> Sadly, my shovel found it before I did and bashed up the lip. Ashame, ashame.......I hide my head now


 Sorry you hit one. I hate that too. We all have done it. You just go to DIG ON.............. Nice finds.


----------



## blobbottlebob (May 4, 2013)

Nice fids. Love the mineral waters and the pontilled bed bugs is awesome.


----------



## appliedlips (May 4, 2013)

I guess on a positive note your shovel found the St.Louis soda rather than the Quincy bottle![] Looks like a fun pit nontheless. Potlids are always nice to find.




> ORIGINAL:  cannibalfromhannibal
> 
> Total haul from day 2. The second soda was a nice W Hassinger & J Pettersson Mineral Water from St. Louis. Sadly, my shovel found it before I did and bashed up the lip. Ashame, ashame.......I hide my head now.......but in my defense, I did manage to dig up the pot lid and its base in perfect shape, and it's an early one from the 50's!


----------



## botlguy (May 5, 2013)

Atta boy Jack. Thanks for letting us tag along.    Jim


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 5, 2013)

Nice...Love the story of the divided privy. Bravo on the permission, gas line and all! Cool bottles too. Nice dead shot.


----------



## Penn Digger (May 5, 2013)

Great dig and many thanks for sharing.  Love the bed bug op.

 PD


----------



## idigjars (May 6, 2013)

Nice stuff Jack!  Congrats on your finds and thank you for sharing with us.  Paul


----------



## klech67 (Jun 6, 2019)

I know this is from six years ago, but do you still have the dead shot bottle? If so, would you be willing to sell it? Let me know, thanks!


----------



## Warf rat (Jun 6, 2019)

Wow!


----------



## Bottledigger52 (Jun 11, 2019)

Awesome dig thanks for sharing the story this is the reason us diggers do what we do.


----------



## stephengray (Jun 24, 2019)

Nice dig!


----------



## Dansalata (Jun 26, 2019)

i have the exact same one found in san jose


----------



## Dansalata (Jun 26, 2019)

i have the exact same one found in san jose...the x bazin


----------



## sunrunner (Jul 6, 2019)

king Solomon.


----------



## jenw68 (Aug 14, 2019)

Amazing haul, you’re patience and perseverance was rewarded!  Great workout too!


----------



## sandchip (Aug 14, 2019)

What's become of Jack anyway?


----------

